# midbay bridge



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

A friend and I went out for a few hours saturday morning. caught 30 sheephead and one drum. Most sheephead weighed over 4 pounds withthe biggest 4 weighing, 12.1, 11.5, 9.8, and 9.1. Needless to say they were all pretty big.The drum was also decent, he measured in at just over 24"s.Just wanted to do a quick report. Pics will be up either this afternoon or in the morning.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

> *King Mike (3/8/2010)*A friend and I went out for a few hours saturday morning. caught 30 sheephead and one drum. Most sheephead weighed over 4 pounds withthe biggest 4 weighing, 12.1, 11.5, 9.8, and 9.1. Needless to say they were all pretty big.The drum was also decent, he measured in at just over 24"s.Just wanted to do a quick report. Pics will be up either this afternoon or in the morning.




Do you mind sharing what you were using for bait? I was there SAT&SUN trying to figure out how to use DOA lures effectively, needless to say I came home with an empty cooler...



Thanks-



Clay


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

What kind of boat were you in? We were in a 19 foot sundance skiff. 

Here's the trick... go to a bridge with lots of oysters take a dip net with you and a flat head shovel. put the dip net in the water under the oysters on the piling and hit the oysters with a shover (really a 2 man job to make it easy) once you get all the oysters you need take about 1/4 of em and crush em up and put em n a bucket. When you get out there and get situated before you start fishing throw a handful of oysters in the water. Once youve done that shuck you an oyster, put the slime on the hook (we use eagle claw bronze number 6, seem small but perfect) make sure you gota split shot or two to make it slowly sink to the bottom (that way oyster dont come off on the way down) let it sit there count to about six or so then really easily pick up on the tip of the rod. IF you dont feel weight set it back down but if you feel like ur hung in somthinall you have to do is reel... those little hooks seem to set themselves then your in for a fight. I woulddeff. rec. power pro or some kind of braid and maybe alittle flourocarbon leader (20 pound) I'm all tied up this week but possibly next week you can come out with us and i'll teach ya first hand..Mike


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

> *King Mike (3/8/2010)*What kind of boat were you in? We were in a 19 foot sundance skiff.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the trick... go to a bridge with lots of oysters take a dip net with you and a flat head shovel. put the dip net in the water under the oysters on the piling and hit the oysters with a shover (really a 2 man job to make it easy) once you get all the oysters you need take about 1/4 of em and crush em up and put em n a bucket. When you get out there and get situated before you start fishing throw a handful of oysters in the water. Once youve done that shuck you an oyster, put the slime on the hook (we use eagle claw bronze number 6, seem small but perfect) make sure you gota split shot or two to make it slowly sink to the bottom (that way oyster dont come off on the way down) let it sit there count to about six or so then really easily pick up on the tip of the rod. IF you dont feel weight set it back down but if you feel like ur hung in somthinall you have to do is reel... those little hooks seem to set themselves then your in for a fight. I woulddeff. rec. power pro or some kind of braid and maybe alittle flourocarbon leader (20 pound) I'm all tied up this week but possibly next week you can come out with us and i'll teach ya first hand..Mike






Hey Mike,



We were just south of you in a white 1963 Starcraft with a closed bow, wrap around windshield, a very blonde 7-year-old girl and my wife. If you are the boat I think you are, I saw you guys scraping the oysters, actually commented to my wife as I had read about that technique.



That was our first day in the bay EVER, as I just picked up the boat (traded a hunting rifle for it) the week before. She's nothing pretty to look at, but is is solid and will serve ok as a little fishing boat. I would really enjoy going out with you guys and thanks so much for the advice.





Clay


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd love to see pics of those sheepies......


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

pics are up


----------



## Rocky Creek Rider (Jan 14, 2009)

Good job. Were they full of roe? They are great baked with lemonpepper. God bless you.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Dang Mike, nice job!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

thats a perfect report!! thanks for sharing!!


----------

